# E/M Specialty Certification



## Nancy (Oct 18, 2008)

Good Day, All!!!

I am preparing to take the E&M Auditor specialty exam in early December. 
I have my CPC, CPC-H and CPC-URO.  I'm really freaked out about this upcoming exam!!!  We use 97 guidelines where I work; so I'm pretty okay with them.  In going through the study guide, there's a lot of emphasis on acronyms and diseases.  Pages and pages of them!!!  For those of you out there who have conquered this exam, any suggestions on what to concentrate on???

Thanks to all in advance!!!
Nancy


----------



## okiesawyers (Oct 20, 2008)

I have not personally taken the E/M test yet, however I have seen posts about this subject.  They said to have audit tools from both the 95 and 97 guidelines and to know the documentation guidelines and that the test seemed better than the regular CPC exam. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Nancy (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks, Amy.  I have my 95 and 97 guidelines all ready to go.  I appreciate your response!  Nancy


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Oct 20, 2008)

I took and passed the e/m exam about a month or so ago. I don't recall acronyms and diseases being a huge portion of it, if at all. A few questions about terminology/anatomy. Good luck! - use your 95/97 guidelines, take your CPT & ICD9 book. A hint I always tell people is if you are asked what the definition of something is, look it up in the ICD9 book - the definition is normally there.

Good luck.


----------

